# Téléphoner avec l'ipad 3



## Gohan15 (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Est il possible de se servir de l'ipad 3 en tant que téléphone fixe grâce au wifi. 
Merci.


----------



## Le Mascou (1 Mai 2012)

Si ton fournisseur d'acces est Orange, oui ! => voir l'app d'Orange via l'App Store


----------



## Gohan15 (1 Mai 2012)

Merci. 
Et ben loupé je suis chez bouygues


----------

